# Made a fool of myself in front of the entire class, how do I face them tomorrow?



## MechaMonsters (Jan 12, 2016)

For my 2nd semester I was moved from 3rd period ASL to 4th period ASL. Today I got called on to sign in front of the class, I'm usually not bothered to go sign for the class, but the new class made me nervous. Anyways I went up there to sign something and messed a lot of it up, my face was really hot and these kids a couple of seats in front of me were laughing at me. The teacher was nice about it but when I sat back down I was telling a friend next to me of how badly it went when the girl in front of me (we only talk because she has a crush on my friend and never leaves me the hell alone) told me of how badly it went and how stupid I made myself look, she looked like she genuinely thought she was comforting when she said "I would've been worse but that was pretty bad" Tomorrow the teacher will call on people to have them sign some stuff about themselves and I'm really nervous about getting called and embarrassing myself again (I never had this problem in my 3rd period ASL, everyone was really nice there) Please tell me what I should do, I'm really nervous for tomorrow :help


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Is ASL a necessary class? That reminds me of a speech class I had. I struggled with every speech, the teacher only passed me because I participated. I tried but I was always too nervous. Best advice is just try to be as prepared as possible next time.


----------



## D0GMEAT (Jan 11, 2016)

Everyone has off days. If it makes you feel any better I had a customer yell at me and insult my intelligence because I couldn't tell me if a 20 oz. bag of coffee was cheaper, or more expensive, than a 30 oz. bag of coffee. That made me feel like an utter failure.


----------



## MechaMonsters (Jan 12, 2016)

It's not a necessary class, but it was one of my favorites, if I can pass this class by the end of my senior year I can be certified in interpreting, so I hope to stay with it. I have a better chance to prepare for it now though, so hopefully I won't stumble over everything. Thanks


----------



## Tiffiduliu (Jul 7, 2014)

Make a fool of yourself again and become the class clown. Chicks dig class clowns.


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

MechaMonsters said:


> It's not a necessary class, but it was one of my favorites, if I can pass this class by the end of my senior year I can be certified in interpreting, so I hope to stay with it. I have a better chance to prepare for it now though, so hopefully I won't stumble over everything. Thanks


How did it go?


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

Whats ASL? What subject is that?


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Age,Sex,Location


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

binckie said:


> Whats ASL? What subject is that?


American Sign Language


----------



## malaise (Aug 18, 2009)

I understand how you feel. I hold on to moments for years, and still beat myself up over them. I'm trying to control that more now, but sometimes these waves come over me where I am taken right back to that extreme embarrassment and trauma. But just remember that holding on to that embarrassment or self-criticism is not going to do you any good. And most people are too concerned about their own lives and issues to remember anything that you did a day after the fact. It may have seemed like those kids were laughing at you, but how can you know for sure? Even if they were, so what? They don't know you, and in my opinion people who will laugh at others in a moment like that are rude and should not be worth considering. As far as the comments that girl made to you, just forget what she said. Whatever her intent was, it ultimately doesn't matter. You can either take it in stride, build an armour and do better next time, or let it paralyze you. It sounds like you have a passion and talent for ASL which is an awesome skill to have, so keep with that inner motivation rather than worry about what others are thinking.


----------



## binckie (Dec 4, 2015)

shyguy07 said:


> American Sign Language


Oh cool!
You can take this in highschool? suprsising.


----------

